# Advice for new t-shirt business/ordering & fulfillment



## jackfalbey (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been reading the threads here and researching online, but there are just so many options and variables. My head is spinning. I'm starting a line of custom-designed t-shirts and would love to hear suggestions for the easiest solution for ordering/printing/fulfillment for a newbie. I don't have any idea how many shirts I'll be selling at first, so I'd like to find a one-stop solution that handles a storefront, ordering, payment processing, printing, shipping, and customer service. Print quality is important, since I'd like to build my brand with a good reputation. This is going to be a part-time gig for me (I work full time in advertising) so ideally I'd just create my designs, upload them, and the rest would be taken care of. Profit margin is nice, but for now being hands-off is more important. If business starts booming, I can look at other options at that time, but for now I barely have enough free time just to create the designs. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

These sites offer the store front and fulfillment
Cafepress.com
Zazzle.com
Galloree.com
Spreadshirt.com

If you create your own ecommerce site there will be a lot more fulfilment options. For that shopify and woocommerce are good options


----------



## bbuart (Sep 9, 2015)

I think you should go for some E-commerce store design company and build Magento Store. Magento is easy to go solution with lot of flexibility, design customization with fully functional shop to handle all your sales operations. Very easy to manage without any technical knowledge. I think you get help from eBay Store Design-Mangento Store Design-Responsive eBay Templates


----------

